# Rare van Gogh letters offer insight into artist



## Allegra (Sep 27, 2007)

Rare van Gogh letters offer insight into artist | Lifestyle | Living | Reuters 



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Dutch painter Vincent van Gogh had a simple philosophy for producing good work -- "you have to eat well, be well housed, have a screw from time to time, smoke your pipe and drink your coffee in peace."
> 
> That advice to French artist and poet Emile Bernard in 1888 is from one of 20 letters the painter wrote to his younger counterpart between 1887 and 1889 and displayed at New York's Morgan Library and Museum starting on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 27, 2007)

And to think that people throw away hundreds of thousands of dollars every year on art schools when all a burgeoning artist ever needs in the way of advice has been conveyed free in this simple, honest sentence!


----------

